# Living in australia



## clarkesville

Thanks for joining me and hello fellow members.

My daughter and her husband have started the process to emigrate to Australia. Their preferred region is Melbourne and want to live just outside. She is our only child and we have made the decision to sell up in the UK and go out with her. We know it is a costly thing but it beats staying in the UK without her and our 4 yr old grandson and new grandson to be born this year. I would welcome any tips you guys can offer and areas that you can recommend. We live in a very nice part of UK and are used to spacious living so dont want to loose that. We are nearly 60 fit and active so any suggestions??

Thanks


----------



## Verystormy

She can't sponsor you yet. She needs to have been living in Australia for two years. 

There are two routes. The contributory visa and none contributory visa. The contributory visa will cost about $130,000, and once she is eligible to sponsor will take 18 months to two years to process. 

The none contributory is a lot cheaper, but has a process time of 10 years.


----------



## jahiduls

Be a business migrator


----------



## jahiduls

jahiduls said:


> Be a business migrator


Good luck and wish you will be with your grandson.


----------



## rosydovey

Stay Happy any where you emigrate! Wish you a Happy life to you and your grandson.

Thanks.


----------



## pndaccountants

I love to Most Liveable City In The World Melbourne


----------



## ChizLea

Have you already arranged the visa?

I am a brit that lives in Melbourne I have been here a little over 2 years so would be happy to help with info on suburbs etc


----------



## TravelFuchs

Hello,

there is a visa for retired people if you have a stable income and don't want to work in Australia (unfortunately, I don't know more about this visa but i know that it excists). You are not yet retired being 60 I guess but this may be an option for the future. Otherwise you can get a tourist visa which is valid for one year. And there are also multiple entry visas if you have an income from outside Australia. I guess it would make sense to contact an immigration agent or to study the government website about visas and immigration. I am sure there is a way! 
I wish you all the best!
Kind regards,
TF


----------



## sweetnovember

If I am immigrant, how long should I have been staying before I can sponsor?


----------



## oliviamiguel975

i need to come visit australia someday


----------



## AussieYeh

Good luck!!!


----------



## DaviSP

Have you got the visa?


----------



## syd10

Initially, probably visit on a visitors visa, until your daughter can sponsor you.


----------



## jenaliaanderson

Hey best of luck with your migration.


----------

